

The Beloit College Mindset List for the Class of 2014 - edw519
http://www.beloit.edu/mindset/2014.php

======
zach
Wow, these used to be good. I guess they got a new writer, because this one
seems clumsy and haphazard.

I get the sense that stuff was laundry-listed from other sources or stretched
hard to fit, because many of these are just irrelevant trivia.

Like, why make an obtuse reference to the original Buffy comics as if high
schoolers would read them and not watch the actual series in reruns?

And really, "Someone has always gotten married in space?!?" That barely
parses, much less illustrates any difference in generational mindsets.

------
RK
_31\. The first computer they probably touched was an Apple II; it is now in a
museum._

People born in 1992?

------
kiba
I watched Dirty Harry and I know how to write in cursive. I also remember a
time we didn't have cable.

I have not gotten a cellphone until this year! It was not a smartphone either.

I am old fashioned, but I was only born in 1991.(And I just attend my first
class at college yesterday)

But don't worry, I am ahead experimenting with technologies that the HN crowds
or the college crowd care not or think that I am on crack.

~~~
maukdaddy
Get off my lawn.

